# PAL snes to NTSC TV



## gi5431 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm an ex-pat living in the states and i'm trying to get my UK snes to work on my USA TV. I've seen tutorials on how to make a snes region free but will this allow my NTSC TV to display it? If not what do i need to do?


----------



## nasune (Jul 10, 2013)

Can't you use an AV cable? I think that's all that's needed.


----------



## gi5431 (Jul 10, 2013)

I actually ordered the UK snes off ebay and it comes next week. I've got an AV cable from my gamecube so it will be the first thing i try but i'm pretty sure it won't work. I've tried to hook up a UK wii and a UK Ps2 to an american TV before but it always just displays it in black and white. i hooked them up a long time ago on a shitty tube TV tho, so hopefully the newer flat screen will display pal.
I'm going to try the less intrusive methods first and work my way up to taking it apart but does anybody know if this will work or is it just for playing games from different regions on pal TV's-


----------



## nasune (Jul 10, 2013)

Well I know that you can fix the black and white issue ntsc consoles have on pal TV's by using a RGB cable, I'm not sure if it'll work the other way around (pal console on ntsc tv). Might be worth checking into though, if that works, it'd be an easy solution.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 10, 2013)

gi5431 said:


> I actually ordered the UK snes off ebay and it comes next week. I've got an AV cable from my gamecube so it will be the first thing i try but i'm pretty sure it won't work. I've tried to hook up a UK wii and a UK Ps2 to an american TV before but it always just displays it in black and white. i hooked them up a long time ago on a shitty tube TV tho, so hopefully the newer flat screen will display pal.
> I'm going to try the less intrusive methods first and work my way up to taking it apart but does anybody know if this will work or is it just for playing games from different regions on pal TV's-






That just enables/disable the region lockout and switches between 50Hz & 60Hz.

If you want to play an unmodded PAL SNES on a US tv, you will need one that supports 50Hz + PAL colour encoding, no idea how common that is on US tvs. You can bypass the colour encoding issues using RGB to Component transcoder, but would still need a tv that supports 50Hz.

If you mod it to output 60Hz, then you'll just need a TV that supports PAL colour encoding or go with RGB to component transcoder again.

Probably just easier to us an NTSC machine.


----------



## gi5431 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm through the looking glass now - It's already been shipped.

So u mean i have to mod the system and get a RBG cable? I found this on ebay:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/RGB-SCART-C...AU_Video_Game_Accessories&hash=item43bcdea97b
It specifies pal tho so would i need the NTSC version?

i also found this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-PAL-N...=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item43bd0bc07a

Will the adaptor just solve all my problems? I assume i'll loose picture quality.


----------



## Plstic (Jul 10, 2013)

They should work fine if it's a newer LCD, but if it's a CRT it will scroll and be in black and white.


----------



## gi5431 (Jul 10, 2013)

My TV is an oldish plasma. just looked at the manual and it says nothing about pal of 50 hz so i doubt it will work.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 10, 2013)

How modern is the TV? Most television sets actually work in both PAL and NTSC Mode these days and automatically switch - you don't have to mod your console, the internal scaler will do the job for you.

*EDIT:* Nevermind, saw your reply. Oldish plasma will do - even the later CRT's supported this function. Connect it and see what happens.


----------



## gi5431 (Jul 25, 2013)

k so i plugged it in and the screen didn't scroll but no colour. I was thinking what does the compiler look like? I opened the snes up and the AV connectors come out of a silver box that is soldered onto the board. Is it that the compiler and if so is there anyway of just buying a generic NTSC one and replacing the unit?


----------

